# Put the kettle on



## Chatterbox

Hi all.  Newly diagnosed type 2.  Genetic so not unexpected but very angry with myself as I was warned two years ago and put a lot of weight on afterwards.   

Confused as what is required as not seeing advisory nurse till tomorrow but what ever *I refuse to lose my sense of humour!*

Please join me in a virtual cup of tea or coffee.  Entrance fee...a sense of humour.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hello CB, welcome to the forum 
Mines white no sugar please


----------



## cods

Tea, milk and no sugar for me please - plenty of sense of humour on the side ! I was diagnosed with type 2 in July, so still learning plenty.

Hope your visit to the nurse tomorrow goes well.


----------



## Steff

Hi chatterbox my nickname on here lol, a warm welcome to the forum and I hope tomorrows appointment goes well to.

Ps I don't do hot drinks so a glass of Perrier and slice of lemon will suffice Ta


----------



## Mark T

Welcome to the forums Chatterbox 

Can you add a drop of whisky into mine - the north wind is biting today.


----------



## Katieb

White, so sugar for me please! Welcome aboard! Katie


----------



## Copepod

Welcome Chatterbox. Reminds me, there's a bottle of beer waiting to be drunk... 

By the way, you might particularly like the Weight Loss Group for practical help, encouragement, laughs etc.


----------



## Chatterbox

*Come and get em!*

Right...here are your drinks.  That tot of whiskey sounds good but I'd better stick to my low GI eating plan.  I put myself and my husband on it (he doesn't know) since being diagnosed.

Rich Tea anyone...you could dunk it in your Perrier if your desperate LMC


----------



## HOBIE

When i was an apprentice i worked with a bloke who was in his 60s. His idea of heaven was a tea urn strapped to his back. As a 16 year old i used to come in from work a bit sick of tea   Now i am older i am turning out like him.   Milk & half a sugar at work, Milk & sweetner when not. I do a fairly manual job up & down ladders etc.     Welcome


----------



## Chatterbox

I wouldn't mind the whiskey strapped to me back...with a straw to reach it


----------



## Steff

Chatterbox said:


> Right...here are your drinks.  That tot of whiskey sounds good but I'd better stick to my low GI eating plan.  I put myself and my husband on it (he doesn't know) since being diagnosed.
> 
> Rich Tea anyone...you could dunk it in your Perrier if your desperate LMC



I'll dunk it anywhere as long as you change the rich tea to a choccie digestive


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> I'll dunk it anywhere as long as you change the rich tea to a choccie digestive


What about a Custard Creme?


----------



## HOBIE

Keep to your low plan Chatterbox.  Good luck


----------



## Chatterbox

Thanks, Hobi.  I didn't think I'd be lead astray on here!


----------



## Copepod

As you say in your signature, it's the most adaptive to change who survive! Darwin was right! 

All part of sense of humour / finding fun in life with or without diabetes


----------



## Chatterbox

*Waste of my blooming time!*

Well...that was a waste of blooming time!  I went for my appointment with the diabeties nurse today and I seemed to know more than her!!!  It wasn't the diabeties nurse at all but as she said, she "knew a bit about it and "it was a shame Sarah wasn't there as she's been on a course and knows all about it".   I could make an appointment with her if I wished...I said I thought I had actually.

She gave me details of a two day information course but didn't do a foot check as expected.  When I said how concerned I'd been all week she said "Oh don't worry...just eat a healthy diet"

I'm wondering whether to expect this kind of time wasting or should I write to the  Pracice Manager?

I could also add that after being given the diagnosis by the GP I had to go to the desk to make an appointment with this nurse and my business was broadcast loudly whilst a friend was in the surgery waiting room  

Is it me or is this a low sugar rant?


----------



## mcdonagh47

Chatterbox said:


> I'm wondering whether to expect this kind of time wasting or should I write to the  Pracice Manager?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard form for many newly dxed Type 2 Diabetics unfortunately...."You've got an incurable condition of which the causes are not known so theres's no treatment ...But .... we're not interested".
> We'll fob you off with the Practice Nurse, who knows next to nothing about Type 2 diabetes but who can talk excellently about her Aunty who had it and her holidays.
> 
> Ask for a meter and test strips if you haven't already got one and check out the stickies for T2 newbies ....at the top of this Newbies thread ...
> -- Jennifer's Smart Advice
> -- Maggie Davey's Open Letter to a Newly Diagnosed T2
> -- Test, Review, Adjust by Alan S
> 
> You might also consider the Glycemic Load Diet rather than just GI.
> HTH
Click to expand...


----------



## Chatterbox

Thanks McDonagh.  I needed someone else to tell me I'm not just being a grump.  I'm off to the course tomorrow...wish me luck


----------



## JohnCo

Welcome Chatterbox, keep your glass `half full`and you`ll soon get your head round this condition!  My advice - read Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, then read it again! This book is recommended above. As already advised, get a meter and test - the nurse will tell you it is a waste of time - but it gives you so much information on how a particular food affects YOU!  Again welcome to school!!


----------



## Chatterbox

Thanks all.  I went to the first part of the localy run DESMOND type course last week and found it really helpful.


----------



## HOBIE

Pleased you got something out of course !  I would recomend these types of courses because you always learn something


----------



## Chatterbox

I did Hobie, thank you.  I keep falling asleep after my cooked evening meal (not intentional)  What is happening?  Is this normal?


----------



## HOBIE

You normally feel lathargic after a meal but maybe your blood sugar is on the high side. I would test & make a note of what you are eating. See if you could try & lower bg. Good luck


----------



## Chatterbox

The diabetes nurse wouldn't give me a moniter as she said people tend to get a bit paranoid and as long as I'm eating a balanced diet I should be OK.


----------



## Northerner

Chatterbox said:


> The diabetes nurse wouldn't give me a moniter as she said people tend to get a bit paranoid and as long as I'm eating a balanced diet I should be OK.



The diabetes nurse is talking rubbish, I'm afraid. The only way that you know you are eating a healthy diet for your diabetes is if you test your blood sugar levels to make sure you can tolerate the meals you are eating. Fruit juice is 'healthy' but it will send your blood sugar levels soaring! I'd suggest reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, if you haven't already, and get yourself a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker so you can get a better understanding of what it all entails. Unfortunately, many healthcare professionals will try and fob you off with what they perceive as the cheap option, or use arguments that they haven't investigated (like the one about you becoming anxious if you test)  Having heard the stories of hundreds of people here and elsewhere over several years, I doubt if a single person has succeeded in getting good control and understanding of their diabetes without testing at some stage.


----------



## HOBIE

What i would recomend is get a week or two of readings writen down. So then you can make a few ajustments. See what type of test strips dsn use & ask her for a tub. & buy the meter to match.  Meter normally less than ?20 & you get about 10 strips with meter. If you went for a walk after your dinner do you still feel tired ?  Have a go at experimenting.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Chatterbox

I've seen a meter for around ?20 that has 50 tests and it's all in one.  lance and reader.  Are they any good and do you think I should buy one while I see the nurse again in 4 weeks?


----------



## Northerner

Chatterbox said:


> I've seen a meter for around ?20 that has 50 tests and it's all in one.  lance and reader.  Are they any good and do you think I should buy one while I see the nurse again in 4 weeks?



The SD Codefree Meter has test strips that are only ?6.99 for 50 - this appears to be the cheapest meter our members have come across. Most meter companies will send you a free meter, but you will then have to pay for strips which can cost up to ?40 for 50 strips. What is the meter you have seen?


----------



## Chatterbox

Accu-Chek Mobile Blood Glucose System on Amazon


----------



## Northerner

Chatterbox said:


> Accu-Chek Mobile Blood Glucose System on Amazon



That's not a bad meter for a one off, given the strips provided, but replacements will be expensive


----------



## Chatterbox

BGR! (If I'm allowed that word)  I've just noticed it says for people on insulin..I'm not...at the moment.  Do you recon it would make a difference


----------



## Northerner

Chatterbox said:


> BGR! (If I'm allowed that word)  I've just noticed it says for people on insulin..I'm not...at the moment.  Do you recon it would make a difference



If you are buying from amazon you can buy a meter whether you are on insulin or not - millions of people with diabetes use meters but not insulin


----------



## Chatterbox

I didn't mean about the legality; I ment about the medication.  Do you think it would make a difference to the reading or is that just advertising jargon?  Yhinking about it I reckon it's just advertising jargon.


----------



## Northerner

Chatterbox said:


> I didn't mean about the legality; I ment about the medication.  Do you think it would make a difference to the reading or is that just advertising jargon?  Yhinking about it I reckon it's just advertising jargon.



When you are on insulin it will make a difference to why you might need to test, although usually so you know when to time your injection or if you are going low. If not on insulin it's still important to know how your body tolerates your meals so that you know whether or not to include certain things in your diet. Your readings will be your reaction to your food intake and your circulating insulin, whether injected or produced by your own pancreas.

A person without diabetes can expect their bodies to cope with all meals, whatever their content, so a meter wouldn't be any use to them.


----------



## Chatterbox

Thanks Northerner.  You have been so helpful and I appreciate you taking time to reply at such a late hour.


----------



## Northerner

Chatterbox said:


> Thanks Northerner.  You have been so helpful and I appreciate you taking time to reply at such a late hour.



You're welcome...zzzzz....!


----------



## Ruth Wilson

Hello! 

I thought I'd let you know, Diabetes UK runs a Peer Support service, where you can talk to other people with Type 2 diabetes. It's 1-to-1 via phone on 0843 353 8600 or email through  
http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Peer-support . 

All the volunteers are trained, and it's confidential, so it's a great place for a rant as well as sharing your thoughts and experiences. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Chatterbox

*It's been a while...*

Hi all you friendly folks 

Since I'd posted on here I had one massive 'meltdown' and sobbed for a whole day.  I embarassed myself at work and at the pre-arranged blood test at the GP.  I think the shock period had passed and I was actually becoming more aware of the lifechanges needed.  Not foodwise but healthwise.

I stopped looking at anything to do with diabetes until after Christmas.  I ate carefully though.

Last week I purchased (a very costly exercise!) a monitor, strips and lancettes and have begun the occaisional testing. This week also had an eye test, podiatrist care, a blood test and accepted a flu jab (I'd refused initially).

After looking at a few web based support groups I've found this the warmest and most human (IYKWIM) so I'm sticking around here for a while if that's OK.


----------



## Northerner

Glad to see you back Chatterbox  Good to hear that you are looking for support - we're here to offer it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hello Chatterbox, nice to see you back again.


----------



## johninacar

*coffee*



Chatterbox said:


> Hi all.  Newly diagnosed type 2.  Genetic so not unexpected but very angry with myself as I was warned two years ago and put a lot of weight on afterwards.
> 
> Confused as what is required as not seeing advisory nurse till tomorrow but what ever *I refuse to lose my sense of humour!*
> 
> Please join me in a virtual cup of tea or coffee.  Entrance fee...a sense of humour.


hi welcome i got diagnosed about 2 years ago keep smilling mines coffee 3 sugars not lol


----------



## HOBIE

How are you getting on with your blood tests Chatterbox ?


----------



## Chatterbox

HOBIE said:


> How are you getting on with your blood tests Chatterbox ?



I'm getting reading of around 7 in the mornings on waking.  I take the dogs for a 20 minute walk before breakfast and it lowers.  I see thew nurse on Wednesday for my 3monthly blood results.  I refuse to go on Metformin until they provide me with prescripted blood monitor and strips.  I wont be able to afford to buy strips and lancettes in the quantities I need for my current FreeStyle monitor even though I'm working.  And despite what my nurse said I am *NOT* paranoid about testing.


More tea anybody?


----------



## LeeLee

Are you absolutely sure about refusing a drug that may help you control your D?  I can understand your frustration about strips, many of us do have that ongoing battle, but it's not the same battle as the one your body is fighting.  I do hope you win both.


----------



## Chatterbox

LeeLee said:


> Are you absolutely sure about refusing a drug that may help you control your D?  I can understand your frustration about strips, many of us do have that ongoing battle, but it's not the same battle as the one your body is fighting.  I do hope you win both.



I have heard that Metformin has side effects and I suppose I would have to inform my car insurers then.

I really don't know LeeLee.  I'm getting a handle on this but the handle seems to keep dropping off


----------



## HOBIE

Those readings on a morning seem good to me chatterbox. Testing & exersize are the key things for me. Which you are doing.  Tea u cant beat it, pot for me please !


----------



## LeeLee

All I can tell you about Metformin is how it has been for me: I was started on 500mg once a day with breakfast, and then a second evening dose with food a fortnight later.  I believe that's the usual regime.  The most common side-effects are wind, bowel disturbance and nausea while your body is getting used to it.  I did get some trouble in the first month or so, but they settled down and now I have none.  

On the plus side, for some people it can help with weight loss - I have a non-diabetic friend who has been prescribed it for that alone.  Metformin alone isn't incompatible with driving.


----------



## Northerner

Chatterbox said:


> I have heard that Metformin has side effects and I suppose I would have to inform my car insurers then.
> 
> I really don't know LeeLee.  I'm getting a handle on this but the handle seems to keep dropping off



Hi Chatterbox, taking metformin won't jeopardise your license or insurance. It can be taken in a slow release form if the ordinary form causes unacceptable side-effects. 

As for strips, have a read of the following:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Documents/How we help other/Test strips 2011.pdf

The important words in your case are:



> NICE recommendations
> Self-monitoring of plasma glucose should be available:
> to those on insulin treatment
> to those on oral glucose lowering medications to provide information on hypoglycaemia
> *to assess changes in glucose control resulting from medications and lifestyle changes
> to monitor changes during intercurrent illness
> *to ensure safety during activities, including driving


----------



## Chatterbox

HOBIE said:


> Those readings on a morning seem good to me chatterbox. Testing & exersize are the key things for me. Which you are doing.  Tea u cant beat it, pot for me please !



Only once in double figures since starting to test intermittently about 3 weeks ago.

I love taking the dogs for a walk (they are so appreciative ).  I did a gym exercise class for an our, vigerouse for me and when I got home I started to shake and feel chilly and had to go to bed.  I haven't been since.  I hope to leisure cycle when then weather gets better.


----------



## Chatterbox

*Don't patronise please...be honest.*

I had my first three monthly check today.  My bloods have lowered by 1 point to 7.8.  I have lost 2lb.  I have to lose 10lb by the next appointment in late April. I was unable to get the SDN to get me a monitor etc even though I quoted the NICE guidlines but she was willing *not* to put me on any meds to see how I get on.

Please be totaly honest...I am still confused how good 1 point is.  Is it good enough at this stage?


----------



## Northerner

Yes, that is very good! I'm sure as your knowledge, experience and adjustments take effect you will improve still further by the time of your next test.   The 'magic' number to aim for is 6.5% or below, so you have made excellent progress towards that 

What excuse did the nurse give about the monitor? Grrrr!!! It annoys me so much when they don't give motivated people the wherewithal to self-monitor!


----------



## Chatterbox

She said "What would you do with the result???"  I said "I'd be even more careful and find out what spikes my sugars!"...it didn't make any difference.

I said I work in the public sector where we have to have constant cutbacks so was it anything to do with money.  She said "Partly" but it was also to do with the course she's just been on and it's the new way of thinking.  I repeated I worked in the public sector and what is the new thinking this week goes out of fashion next week...and so the wheel turns.

I said I would agree with a lot of people with diabetes and say we need a monitor to prevent further spending for the NHS later.  She asked where I was getting my info from and I said from the very internet sites and forums that she directed me to!  She advised me only to read 'the facts on the main pages' and not 'listen' to the individual.   

I didn't tell her I bought my own on the advice of the forum. 

I must say the visit cheered me up as I do love a good 'discussion'.


----------



## Northerner

Bet she was glad when you'd gone!


----------



## Chatterbox

Northerner said:


> Bet she was glad when you'd gone!



 

Just re-read my last post Northerner and it's like an Alan Bennett  monologue.

Do you think I could blame the sugars levels?


----------



## Northerner

Chatterbox said:


> Just re-read my last post Northerner and it's like an Alan Bennett  monologue.
> 
> Do you think I could blame the sugars levels?



I should think so!


----------



## Cat1964

I've been reading this thread with interest. I had my first appointment with the nurse yesterday. One of the first hings she said to me was you don't need a meter. You won't have to be testing yourself every day. There is no need for that. She didnt do any finger prick tests yesterday either. She told me she would do a finger stab in 4 weeks. She did say she thought I needed a helping hand via Metformin but after speaking with the doctor they decided to see how things were in 4 weeks time. I am worried about side effects of Metformin, are the side effects bad? On a plus side I got a call from the surgery today offering me the flu jab which I have to get in 4 weeks.


----------



## LeeLee

I'm on Metformin.  If they prescribe it for you, expect to feel a bit sick and windy, possibly with some bowel disturbance.  The side-effects go away within a month or so for most people, especially if you make sure you take it with meals.  

IMHO the flu jab is worth having.  Diabetes affects your ability to fight bugs of all kinds, and flu is particularly nasty.  Giving your immune system a helping hand is the best you can do.


----------



## Cat1964

How bad is the nausea LeeLee. I can't be doing with the nausea when I have to be going to work.


----------



## Cat1964

As for the flu jab I am happy enough to take it. I used to have the flu jab when I was a medical receptionist in a doctors surgery. They were insistent we had it. I think th girl in my surgery was thinking about closing the stable door after the horse bolted. I am off sick today. When she phoned I had no voice and sounded like I already had the flu  but no if nothing it's probably a head cold, throat infection or something of that ilk. Hubby just said to me it's a pity your sick, we could have went out for dinner. *sobs*


----------



## LeeLee

Side-effects are variable.  For me, there was very little nausea, a bit of bowel overactivity and a LOT of wind.  I didn't have to take any time off work, but trips to the loo were frequent!  Much improved after the first 2 weeks, and almost all gone after a month.  Best to start taking it on a Friday, so you have the first weekend to find out the worst.

Loss of appetite did get me at the beginning, but that was actually a good thing for me because by the time it got back to normal, my stomach was used to much smaller meals.


----------



## Cat1964

Feeling a bit reluctant to take this. I have bouts of IBS and bowel over activity and being windy doesn't sound too good when you have work to go to. Added to that the possible side effect of nausea. I have a really weak stomach at the best of times, smells can set me off its so bad. Is it best even to put off taking it until my 2 week summer holiday in July? That way I would have the time at home to get over these side effects.


----------



## LeeLee

That's a question to ask your nurse in 4 weeks time.  If you have improved after taking some of the advice you've been offered, you may be told to carry on and see how long you can carry on without drugs.


----------



## Cat1964

Thanks LeeLee for your advice. Probs just worrying about it unnecessarily. It's all new and still daunting. I am so glad I literally fell over this forum. All of you who have been here for longer than I give invaluable info, help and advice. Stars every one of you. I will stop asking silly questions one day, but thanks for your patience x


----------



## Chatterbox

I am reluctant to have to start on ANY meds.  I don't like the thought of the  daily 'appointment' with drugs.

I do realise some people can't do without but I'm aiming to stay off them as long as possible.


----------



## LeeLee

Chatterbox said:


> I am reluctant to have to start on ANY meds.  I don't like the thought of the  daily 'appointment' with drugs.
> 
> I do realise some people can't do without but I'm aiming to stay off them as long as possible.



Hi Chatterbox, our aims differ slightly in that mine is to NEVER have to inject myself.  If that means using tablets to help me control my D, I can live with that.


----------



## Chatterbox

LeeLee said:


> Hi Chatterbox, our aims differ slightly in that mine is to NEVER have to inject myself.  If that means using tablets to help me control my D, I can live with that.



But LeeLee, if I stay of ANY medication as long as I can surely that in itself will keep me away from the insulin


----------



## LeeLee

Chatterbox said:


> But LeeLee, if I stay of ANY medication as long as I can surely that in itself will keep me away from the insulin



It's important to be guided (but not led blindly) by the medicos.  If diet and exercise have an effect, then bravo!

For a lot of us T2s, the pancreas is still producing some insulin but maybe not enough, or we're resistant to its effects.  Body fat increases resistance, which is why weight loss can be effective on its own, at least at the beginning of the D journey.  Some of the drugs, e.g. metformin, can help with the resistance and with weight loss.

Basically, if you need some chemical help to delay the day when the pancreas retires for good, then so be it IMHO.  I'm off to take my metformin now!


----------



## Chatterbox

I'm on the Lemsip at the moment due to feeling rough with a frequent tickly cough.  Do you recken this is OK?

Sorry for this being so short but not capable of much at the moment as exhausted.


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Chatterbox, sorry you're poorly.  There are two schools of thought on cold remedies, which can raise both blood glucose and pressure.  In Camp A are the people who say they must be avoided at all cost.  The Camp B opinion is that a couple of days out of a lifetime of D will have little long-term effect.


----------



## Chatterbox

*I'm back!*

Just looked at the date I last logged in  

I felt I had some good support on here BUT in the intervening months I have gained weight, my blood sugars have risen and I'm under threat of starting meds in February unless I get a grip!

I have to do Christmas first and although I feel I'm careful I obviously haven't got a handle on it have I?


----------



## Northerner

Hi Chatterbox, nice to hear from you again!  Good to hear that you have recognised the warning signs, so you are in a good place to start applying yourself to getting good levels again. Christmas obviously makes things a little more difficult, but I would say just try to be sensible and avoid the more obvious sugar bombs and carb overload, diet mixers instead of full sugar ones, savouries, nuts, cheese instead of sweets and chocolate. Because you have diabetes, too much of the bad stuff will just make you feel much worse than your non-diabetic friends and family, and you don't want that 

If you have any questions, just ask away!


----------



## yorksman

I bought an Accuchek Mobile at the start and it is very good and very convenient. Boots did it with a cassette and lancets for under ?30 though. They make the money on the consumables, over ?50 for 2 x 50 cassettes and around ?15 for a box of lancets. You can buy them on ebay though at half the price.

I was given a GlucoRx by the surgery. They are as mean as mean can be with strips, ie only 50 for 2 months, less than 1 per day! But, strips are around ?12.50 to buy so, a lot cheaper than the Accuchek Mobile.

A cheap slow cooker and a couple of slow cooker recipe books goes very well with a meter. You can learn to make delicious recipes in no time at all. Well, it takes a lot of time because it is slow cooking but it's quick to learn and easy to prepare.

And you can freeze a lot of the ready made meals too!


----------

